# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Microctenopoma ansorgii

## ranmasatome

Anybody seen some of these lately?? or is it even available here?? thinking of trying them again..

Choy or Benny.. got photos of these guys?? 

Anyway.. wanted to post in fauna section but got no anabantoids section leh..

so anyone??

----------


## ranmasatome

Well heres a pic i found off the web..


Credits to http://www.akvanet.sk

----------


## hwchoy

I had this fish but did not managed to get a good pix. Plantas used to have to have it quite often I think. Anyway have pix of his cousin _C. acutirostre_.

----------


## hwchoy

btw your fish got reclassified under _Microctenopoma_.

*I edited the title*

----------


## benny

Nope. No pictures from my end. Interesting fishes and I've seen them displaying to each other. Had a pair, but lost one. The other one is lost in the 5 ft tank. But I've never seen such lovely colors from my pair.

Cheers,

p.s. you can always in the general freshwater fauna section for species that does not have their own sub section.

----------


## ranmasatome

Haiz...still no luck..havent seen them for a while...

i want some to acompany its other cousin leh.. not the choy pic one..

----------


## BFG

the other cousin by any chance is the climbing perch?

----------


## ranmasatome

yeah...but i dont know about the size difference...maybe i'll start a new tank when i find some..

----------


## stormhawk

The last few pieces I saw locally were at CS before it closed down. Try Eco/CF , I think I saw them there too but that was sometime ago. They don't seem to be popular fishes.

----------


## ranmasatome

nope...they arent at all... the last place i saw them was the same place you mentioned...
i'm still affected from his closing down!!

----------


## joopsg

They are very hard to acclimatise and dun travel well.

----------


## mickthefish

you should be seeing them soon the UK has had some good shipments of them lately, i already had two females but picked up a male a week ago as soon as i download my pics of the camera i'll post a couple of great pics of the male, i used the mirror to get him to show off for the camera .
mick

----------


## ranmasatome

they are very very nice fish.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Ibn

Beautiful fish. Haven't seen a single one around these parts.

----------


## mickthefish

here's the two pics that came out best,




cheers mick

----------


## ranmasatome

sweet mick!! fins a little orangy though...do they get redder when is more acclimatised?

----------


## Quixotic

Handsome fish.

mick, any pictures of the females? Do they exhibit the same colours/patterns as the male or look largely different?

----------


## mickthefish

heres a couple of pics of one of the females , and yes they have shorter fins and less colour, cheers mick

----------


## Quixotic

Not as pretty but awww, looks cute and needing a male companion nonetheless... hahaha... Hope they breed for you soon.

----------


## Quixotic

Walah, picked up a couple of these from C328 just now. However, don't know if they are male/female pair as they are in fright colouration, and rather emaciated too. Not sure if I would be able to keep them alive.

----------


## ranmasatome

Wah... i go back must show me okay!! :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> Anyway.. wanted to post in fauna section but got no anabantoids section leh..


Got anabantoids section wor ...  :Grin:  

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...splay.php?f=70

----------


## Quixotic

How did this miss out from the Anabantoids bucket? Moved.

----------

